# Is it Legal In PA RB25DET



## Chris082382 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone in PA would know if I dropped a RB25DET into my S14 it would be a legal swap? I use to live in PA about 7 yrs ago then joined the military, i'm getting out now and heading back there and i really want to swap that motor in but at the same time i wouldn't mind if it was legal. Please if anyone know post it.

Thanks for your time
Chris


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no, swapping anything other than the original motor is illegal.


----------



## Chris082382 (Oct 15, 2008)

you sure cause when i did live there i put a b18 in my civic and it was legal?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no, the swap you did was illegal. if the motor does not match the engine code on the vin plate, it is illegal.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.


----------



## Chris082382 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok umm i'm in Cali and they have the most strictest laws around and it is very legal to swap motors in to cars as long as you follow a certin guide line and to take the car to a ref inspection to make sure all the emmsions stuff is installed and then your legal. so then my question is why would they allow my b18 civic legal? i went to the DMV and state police and i never had a problem with getting it smoged. i'm confused unless they change the laws in that case you might be right. so the question next would be where can i go to get the smog done and get my sticker ?? LOL hint hint


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

took this from another site:
If you live in california and are planning on doing a motor swap but wondering about smog problems, check this out this is what i found straight from the California Air Recorses Board web site

Replacement Engines
Entire engines can be replacement parts. As with any other replacement part, the engine must be identical to the original. If the replacement block or engine is obtained without emissions equipment, all the equipment from the original engine must be installed on the replacement block.

If the engine is not identical to the original then it is not a replacement part, instead it is considered an engine change.
Engine changes are a modification that must meet certain requirements to be legal (please see "Engine Changes").

Japanese Replacement Engines
Used engines imported from Japan can be used as replacement engines as long as the engine being used has been identified as functionally identical to the original engine. Please refer to the engine importers catalogue to determine if a replacement engine is legal for installation in your vehicle.

Engine Changes
Engine changes are legal as long as the following requirements are met to ensure that the change does not increase pollution from the vehicle:

The engine must be the same year or newer than the vehicle.
The engine must be from the same type of vehicle (passenger car, light-duty truck, heavy- duty truck, etc.) based on gross vehicle weight.
If the vehicle is a California certified vehicle then the engine must also be a California certified engine.
All emissions control equipment must remain on the installed engine.
After an engine change, vehicles must first be inspected by a state referee station. The vehicle will be inspected to ensure that all the equipment required is in place, and vehicle will be emissions tested subject to the specifications of the installed engine.


an RB is not going to pass emissions, and is OBD1 IIRC. so like rogo said, once the equipment is hooked up, its going to fail it. and the thing with motor swaps is most cops don't care what motor you have in, so you're really not gonna get in trouble for it. i was just letting you know that it is illegal to do so.


----------



## Chris082382 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok cool that makes sense about the RB motor. now how about a SR20DET will i have problem with that? I have built alot of honda motors so that i know alot of but when it comes to Nissans i'm a noob compeltly. I thankyou for help me out, i want to swap something in the car cause i don't want the stock motor. so something should be able to work?

Thanks Agian


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

same goes with the SR.


----------

